# New Toy



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

He is my toy for hunting, its a Crosman ratcatcher, i will be having fun boosting the power on this little gun,
ive added a silincer, and ive added a new air chamber that has a longer plunger,
it will be getting some better scopes on it, and a longer bolt for the pellets, so it pushes the pellets further into the chamber, the gun takes a small gas tube,
im also adding a new end cap that is a power ajuster, so when it is done it should be right on the leagle limit, i could have a gun that is over as im licensted, but i just want it for rabbits and there is plenty of power, even now it would take a rabbit with ease. here is athe photo, the brass one is the power ajuster im going to get, thanks jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

this is the power ajuster im fitting,jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking gun jeff i might try to get my dad to get one he was brought up with them hunting on my grandads old scrapyard it would have been better if he was brought up with cattys though


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, I bet that will come in handy.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Martin said:


> Nice one Jeff, I bet that will come in handy.
> Martin


Its a little cracker, i was hitting bottle tops at 30yards this teatime, out of my car window, i cant wait to put even more power in it, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

how many shots u get out of 1 co2 cartridge ?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

some say... that co2 is not good in the english climate.. as it drops in power with a drop in temperature. i read that once and that shot velocity can be very inconsistent.... dont pounce on me, its what i have read.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> some say... that co2 is not good in the english climate.. as it drops in power with a drop in temperature. i read that once and that shot velocity can be very inconsistent.... dont pounce on me, its what i have read.


it does drop in cold weather but not to make much differance, i suppose a spring gun will drop when the sping is used all the time,
i wont pounce on you, mite shoot yer ha ha,
and you are suppose to get 30 shots from the small gas bottles, but im getting 25 with the power been put up, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

im sure i was a bottle of co2 that doubled up as the stocks cheek piece for this type of gun ? ... was a few years back now


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

the one with the large co2 bottle as above was called The King Ratcatcher.
I prefer the standard model.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

spanky said:


> the one with the large co2 bottle as above was called The King Ratcatcher.
> I prefer the standard model.


i dont like the king ratcatchger, they are a nice little gun, and easy to boost up a bit,


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> the one with the large co2 bottle as above was called The King Ratcatcher.
> I prefer the standard model.


i dont like the king ratcatchger, they are a nice little gun, and easy to boost up a bit,
[/quote]
I plan on getting a standard ratcatcher later on in the year,Going back to one of my old shoots and help out with a rat problem.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I had one of those many years ago, nice little guns and pretty accurate at short distances, like people have said they do suffer in cold weather though. I sold mine due to getting tired of running out of Co2 and went to PCP


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

A friend of dad's asked me to clean up a rabbit problem, so I bought a small SMK; that looks like a fine shooter though, but gas always annoys me, it seems to always run out when I don't expect it. I'll get one, one day, I imagine.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks expensive!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Looks expensive!


Its cost me just £80 upto now, it was second hand but was only shot 20 times, someone bought it for there son thinking it would be ok, but as soon as they shot a hole in a bit of wood they wanted rid of it, they are only £100 new, but that is standed, ive powered mine up a bit,
ive just had a nice set of sights given of my friend, but i made him a natural catapult, and the air chamber i put in i won on ebay for just £11.
its took a few rabbits all ready, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice toy Jeff


----------

